# Weekend trip to Chicago



## deimos (Feb 16, 2009)

Capital Limited WAS-CHI and return February 12-15....a quick trip!

Had a really great weekend trip to Chicago - everything was great.

Th, FEB 12 - Arrived at WAS in time to grab lunch (chicken teriaki, rice, veggies), surf the stores and relax at the Acela lounge before boarding the Capital Limited to Chicago. Train 29 departed on time and it was off to Chicago! I was bunked in roomette 6 - a first for me (usually its roomette 2 or 3). Even numbered rooms were facing west on this trip, so I had a nice views of the C&O Canal, the Potomac River (at times) Harpers Ferry. I decided to grab a beer and hang out in the lounge car for a while before dinner. A few like minded folks were quietly taking in the ride and enjoying the views before it got too dark.

This was my first ride since the diner cars were reconfigured. I think the configuration worked fairly well; however, I gathered that the crew had mixed opinions about the revised layout. I had the pan steak - and I just have to say that it was pretty good! Granted, it wasn't a Ruth's Chris steak, but it was cooked as I requested and it tasted great.

I grabbed another brew and spent the rest of the night reading, listening to tunes, monitoring the GPS track and relaxing. I called it a night just after we departed Pittsburgh. I decided to check out the upper bunk - the first time on Superliner. The trick was aligning my body so that I had my feet pointed toward the front of the train. One would think this isn't a big trick, but the stairs were pointed to the rear of the train. That is step up to the bunk and then swing your legs forward. The trick was finding something to grab onto and swing my legs around the safety straps. Ok - so just move the safety straps, but one of the straps stuck, for lack of a better description. Long story short - I made it into the bunk and had a pretty nice night's sleep.

F, FEB 13 - Got up around 5:45 and was able to access the shower without too much of a wait. Breakfast was Ok, but the scrambled eggs were a bit dry. Arrived in Chicago about 10-15 minutes early! I was extremely pleased given the CL does not have the greatest OTP. I went to the hotel to check my bag until I could check, but my room was ready. Big time bonus! It was then off to check out the sites. I went to the Museum of Contemporary Photography (pretty small, but I was curious), the Museum of Science and Industry (just had to check out the model train exhibit, again), walked along Michigan Ave (checked out ice sculpture competition) and the Signature Room at Hancock Tower.

S, FEB 14 - Stashed my bag at the Metropolitan Lounge and then ventured off to the Adler Planetarium and the Chicago Auto Show. Returned to Union Station around 5:00, hung out in the lounge and boarded Train 30 back to Washington around 6:15. I got settled in my room - roomette 6 again - this time facing east. I scheduled a late dinner - since I took advantage of food at just about every opportunity I could during the day. I thought about getting crab cakes - since a number of people said they were pretty good, but opted once again for the steak when I smelled a steak dinner being set down at the adjacent table. What can I say - I love steak!

I spent some time listening to tunes and watching the lights go by as we headed back east. Given I have now mastered getting on the top bunk, I decided to once again sleep up top.

Su, FEB 15 - got up around 6:30, grabbed a shower and skipped breakfast. We were running about 30 minutes behind schedule, which is not so bad. I had the Angus burger for lunch - pretty good. We arrived in Washington about 2:10 or so.

It was a great weekend! The trains ran on time or pretty close to running on time! I had a great time checking out the sites, I didn't have to wait in line too often, had some pretty great food and did everything I planned to do.

Given folks were discussing Superliner preferences in another thread - I found roomette 6 to be Ok in comparison to say roomette 2 or 3. There seems to be more foot traffic near roomettes closer to the stairs. We had Superliner II on train 29 and Superliner I on train 30. If I recall correctly, Superliner Is have the small closet in the roomette. Someone please correct me if I am mistaken. Anyway, I preferred the roomette layout of the Superliner IIs to the roomette layout of the Superliner Is. Although the Superliner IIs had a larger change/shower room, I preferred having the seat and door (vs. curtain) in the Superliner I shower.


----------



## Squeakz2001 (Feb 17, 2009)

You were in CHI and at the Lounge the same time hubby and I were! We boarded the Cardinal around 5:15pm through the lounge! You might have seen us- we were watching a mini-dvd player and I had 3 bags of popcorn from Nuts on Clark.


----------



## DivMiler (Feb 17, 2009)

deimos said:


> Capital Limited WAS-CHI and return February 12-15....a quick trip!
> Had a really great weekend trip to Chicago - everything was great.


Thanks for posting the trip report. I'll be taking a similar trip the weekend of March 7 -- taking the Pennsylvanian from Harrisburg and catching the Capitol Limited to Chicago, stay a night in Chicago, and take it back to catch the Pennsylvanian. I was imagining me in your report.


----------



## deimos (Feb 19, 2009)

Squeakz2001 said:


> You were in CHI and at the Lounge the same time hubby and I were! We boarded the Cardinal around 5:15pm through the lounge! You might have seen us- we were watching a mini-dvd player and I had 3 bags of popcorn from Nuts on Clark.



I remember  In fact, I think I was sitting directly across the room from you. I had a blue back pack and was sitting near the TV. I often wonder how often AU members cross paths in stations and lounges. I was speaking with this guy who was going to to New Orleans....was going to ask if was familiar with the forum, but his phone rang and then folks were beginning to gather to board the CL.

Hope you had a great ride on the Cardinal! I was thinking I'd take the Cardinal on my next trip to Chicago - whenever that is.

Cheers!

Deimos


----------



## deimos (Feb 19, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> deimos said:
> 
> 
> > Capital Limited WAS-CHI and return February 12-15....a quick trip!
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and I hope your trip goes as well as mine did! It was so great to get a way for the weekend. The train ride was very relaxing! I'm not sure what activities you considered - I highly recommend checking out the Museum of Science and Industry (MSI). The MSI has a the Pioneer Xephyr and huge model train layout that incorporates Chicago, mid-west, and Seatle motifs. I could have spent most of the day in "kid mode" admiring this layout. The other exhibits are great as well!

I hope you enjoy your upcoming trip!

Deimos


----------

